

How to lose friends and alienate people - spottiness
http://www.economist.com/node/18958553

======
bravura
As mentioned in the Economist piece, John Malone is a competitor of Murdoch's
who acquired a 17% stake in Murdoch's company back in 2004. I googled him and
found this interesting article about John Malone:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/john-
malon...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/john-malone-the-
man-who-shook-up-murdoch-533050.html)

This piece goes a little more into the psychology of Malone and Murdoch.

------
acangiano
For those who are not familiar with it, the title is a play on the extremely
popular book by Dale Carnegie, "How to Win Friends and Influence People"
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influenc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influence_People)).

~~~
spottiness
Warren Buffet's bedside book, by the way. I read it a few years ago and have
been putting its teachings in practice consistently with great results. The
book seems a little silly at first sight, but it really isn't.

